Ask HN: Do Microsoft seriously changed or open source/linux is the last resort - vikas0380
======
PaulHoule
They make money if you use Linux or Windows on azure.

For years the Mac has been popular with developers because it has a Unix
command line. Cygwin has been around for a long time but it is not playing to
win -- so the Linux subsystem is something Microsoft can do to win mindshare;
apple is just as stuck on phones as Microsoft is on the PC so Microsoft can
grab turf for creatives.

